# ¿Como mandar datos float? de un pic a labview por medio de comunicación RS232.



## Eduardo Benitez (Mar 30, 2014)

Les agradecería si me pudieran explicar como lograr esta conexión y darme un ejemplo, ya que nunca había usado labview así que me cuesta un poco de trabajo. ademas de que necesito programar en PICC. 







Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 31, 2014)

bueno Rs232 no lee enteros ni flotantes
solo lee caracteres.

para enviar un 3.67 lo debes convertir a String  "con el icono convertir a string "y enviar ese string por el puerto serie.

y con el pic con la funcion GETS(); lees esa cadena de caracteres y con atof la conviertes a flotante

facil!!


----------



## Psyke (Mar 31, 2014)

O con punteros tambien puedes, desde el PIC a la PC. Al puntero le asignas la direccion de RAM de la flotante que quieres transmitir, y vas enviando el valor que contiene esa RAM byte por byte, que son 4 (32 bits cada flotante)


----------



## jmth (Mar 31, 2014)

Creo que con hacer un print funciona


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 31, 2014)

pero estan olvidando que esta pidiendo AYUDA!! en labview


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tenés dos alternativas:

1- Usando desplazamientos, y convertir el flotante en 4 bytes.
2- Uniones, dentro de la unión creas 1 variable del tipo float y 1 vector de tipo char de 4 elementos.

La diferencia entre las dos es que primera requiere mayor cantidad de instrucciones (dependiendo del uC, claro está) y la segunda no, simplemente comparte un área de memoria con las distintas variables float/char.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 1, 2014)

antes de confundir al colega hay que dar opciones mas faciles de digerir lo ultimo si me confundio   
no dudo de que hay alternativas mas complejas y efectivas.
pero hay que ayudar hablando con palitos y manzanas  a los principiantes


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 1, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> antes de confundir al colega hay que dar opciones mas faciles de digerir lo ultimo si me confundio



Hacer un desplazamiento es bastante básico, no hay mucha ciencia que digamos.

En cambio hacer una unión, es propio del C, si el usuario le interesa averiguar como funciona, no le vá a resultar difícil, es solo investigar.

Esas son las únicas formas de enviar por puerto serie un flotante/int, etc (sin mandar un string gigante, claro está) y luego reconvertirlo desde el otro lado. Nunca usé el labview, pero me imagino que debería permitirte leer 4 bytes y rearmar el flotante.


----------

